# Growing out of IBS?



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

Is it possible to grow out of IBS? My best friend last year had IBS, probably why we bonded so fast, but not she says she has not had problems in about a year. I am jealous. I have learned how to handle my IBS better, but it always comes back. I so hope I can overcome this.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I think for some people their symptoms do improve so much that they think they are gone or they are so mild that they no longer bother them. It doesn't happen for everybody (I'd say they are in the minority and their IBS possibly wasn't as terrible as others in the first place) but it does happen. Otherwise some people stumble upon something that really does help them while others nothing seems to help. It's very individual.


----------

